# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قراءة في أدب إعارة الكتب واستعارتها عند العرب - وهدان الحسن

## حبيب المسلم

قراءة في أدب إعارة الكتب واستعارتها عند العرب
وهدان الحسن
من المسلم به أن الأمم في كل العصور تزدهر وتتفتح ملكاتها بقدر اقبال أهلها على القراءة, وبقدر إقبالهم على تدوين معارفهم, ليقدموا منها للآخرين أطباقا شهية سائغة للطالبين... وينطبق هذا القانون على الأمة العربية نفسها, خصوصا وقد عرفنا ما كان في الماضي من إبداع أبنائها وإسهاماتهم البناءة في الحضارة الإنسانية على الصعد كافة, لأنهم كانوا بالفعل أمة قارئة كاتبة, ولا يكاد يخلو بيت من بيوتهم من مكتبة عامرة أو متواضعة, فقد كانت المكتبة يوما أحد أركان البيوت,بل كان التنافس قائما على اقتناء الكتب, وإقامة صروح المكتبات الخاصة,وقد ازدهرت عند العرب تجارة الكتب بين المشرق والمغرب,وكان الناس يتسامعون بظهور الكتب عن بعد, ويتشوقون إلى استقدامها واستقدام أصحابها أنفسهم, وكان المغاربة الأندلسيون أكثر ولعا بكتب المشارقة,وكان المشارقة يتلقون بعض الكتب المتميزة من المغاربة, ومن ذلك أنهم سمعوا بكتاب العقد الفريد لابن عبد ربه الأندلسي, فاستقدمه البويهي الصاحب بن عباد, فلما قرأ مادته قال مقولته المشهورة:هذه بضاعتنا ردت إلينا, لأنه وجدها مادة مشرقية ولم يجد ما كان يتوقعه فيها من حديث عن الأندلس وأدبه.
وكانت سبل العرب إلى تحصيل الكتب متعددة منها الشراء ومنها المهاداة ومنها الاستئجار أو المبادلة, ومنها أيضا الاستعارة التي يغلب أن تكون بين المعارف والأصدقاء والمريدين.
ومن الطريف أن نقف على الطريقة الأخيرة التي اهتم العرب بآدابها, وذكروها في شعرهم, وانقسموا حولها ثلاث طوائف: أنصار الاستعارة, والمترددون في إعارتها, والممتنعون عنها.
وكانت ظاهرة الإعارة هذه مثار جدل بين الناس قديما, ولا زالت كذلك, لأن الإعارة بطبيعتها أخف السبل المذكورة آنفا مؤونة وأوفرها ربحا للقارئ المستعير, ولكنها كانت أثقلها وزنا وأكثرها رزءا لمقتني الكتاب أو المعير, لأن المستعير قد يبيح لنفسه من الحقوق في التصرف في الكتاب ما ليس له, كامتلاكه أو مماطلة صاحبه فيرده إليه بالتقادم أو الحياء, أو إعارته إلى غيره ليعود إلى صاحبه – إن كتب له أن يعود – ممزق الصفحات ومسودا على كلماته وعلى هوامشه بشتى الخطوط والملاحظات والتعليقات, وربما اضطر مالكه إلى شراء نسخة ثانية من هذا الكتاب المعار أو ذاك, إن وجدت منه نسخ في السوق حرصا منه على اقتنائه وبقائه في متناول يده, وهذا ما يحصل معنا اليوم...
وقد رصدنا فيما يلي مواقف كل طائفة من الطوائف الثلاثة من الإعارة, وسنرى في أشعار كل طائفة ما أدلت به من الحجج لمواقفها وهي:
· أنصار الإعارة:
وهؤلاء كانوا يدعون إلى إعارة الكتب لمن يطلبها من غير قيد أو شرط وبذلها لطلاب العلم والمريدين, ومنهم أبو الكرم الجوزي إذ يقول:
كتبي لأهل العلم مبذولة
أيديهم مثل يدي فيها
متى أرادوها بلا منة
عارية... فليستعيروها
حاشا أن أكتمها عنهم
بخلا, كم غيري يخفيها
أعارنا أشياخنا كتبهم
وسنة الأشيخ نمضيها
ومنهم أيضا أبو حفص الثعبي إذ يقول:
تمنع عن الأهل كتبك واغتنم
في كل وقت أن تعير كتابا
فمعيرها كمعير ماعون فمن
يمنعه لاقى الويل والأصابا
· المترددون في الإعارة:
وكان هؤلاء يسوقون الشروط والقيود التي يملونها على كل من تسول له نفسه أن يسألهم كتابا من كتبهم, وتفاوتت الشروط من المترددين, فكان منها ما هو سهل ميسر, كاشتراط رد الكتاب ليتصل حبل إعارة الكتب وإلا انقطع, ومن ذلك قول الشعراء:
ايها المستعير مني كتابا
ارض لي منه ما لنفسك ترضى
لا ترى رد ما أعرتك نفلا
وترى رد ما أعرتنيه فرضا
وفي ذلك قال آخر:
أعر صديقك ما حصلت من كتب
تفز بشكر أريج النشر من كتب
فإن أعاروك فارددها على عجل
حتى تعار بلا منع ولا نصب
وكان من شروط المترددين ما هو أشد, إذ كانو يطلبون رهنا للكتاب المعار ممن يجرؤ على استعارته منهم, ولا يرد هذا الرهن إلا برد الكتاب سالما معافى من أي سوء, فإذا لم يرد أغلق هذا الرهن, ومن ذلك قول بعضهم:
يا مستعير كتابي
لا تكثرن عتابي
إلا برهن وثيق
من فضة أو ثياب
ومنه أيضا قول آخر:
جل قدر الكتاب يا صاح عندي
فهو أغلى من الجواهر قدرا
لن أعير الكتاب إلا برهن
من نفيس الرهون تبرا ودرا
· أنصار الامتناع عن الإعارة:
ومن أروع الحجج التي ساقها أتباع هذا المذهب قول بشاعرهم الذي رأى مطابقة تامة بين كتابه وحبيبته إذ يقول:
أيامن يستعير الكتب دعني
فإن إعارتي للكتب عار
ف(محبوبتي) من الدنيا كتاب
فهل أبصرت محبوبا... يعار
ومنهم من يمتنع عن الإعارة منعا لفساد العلاقة مع الأصدقاء:
كم كتاب أعرته
زعموا أنه ذهب
فإذا ما طلبته
أوجب الصد والغضب
ومنهم من يجود بالغالي وانفيس من ماله ويبخل بالكتب على الناس, مثل مسافر بن محمد البلخي, إذ يقول:
أجود بجل مالي لا أبالي
وأبخل عند مسألة الكتاب
وذلك أنني أفنيت فيه
عزيز العمر أيام الشباب
ومنهم من يبخل بكتبه وخيله فلا يطيق إعارتهما لأحد كالأمير أبي سعد العاصمي إذ يقول:
لا تستعر شيئين مني صاح
وسواهما فاطلب تفز بنجاح
أما الكتاب فإنه لي مؤنس
وإعارة المركوب فهو جناحي
ومما يسوغ لأنصار هذا المذهب في الإعارة تمنعهم عنها ما سمعوا من نداء متضرع حزين من بعض الشعراء وهو في موقف المتذلل المتصاغر أمام المستعير الجلف, وكان المعير هو المذنب, إذ يقول الشاعر:
ما بال كتبي في يديك رهينة
حبست على كر الزمان الأول
انتهى

----------

